# Can you raise rabbits in a garage?



## jrieds (Dec 8, 2013)

So I just called the county zoning person to make sure I can raise rabbits on my property, I figured of course I can but I might as well verify to avoid the $200 fine. Apparently you can only have farm animals if you have at least 2 acres and then it's only 1 per acre. Unfortunately our lot is just .8 acres. Their logic is if you have 2 acres you can own 2 horses, or 2 chickens, or 2 rabbits, or 2 cows, etc. It seems ridiculous that horses/cows and rabbits/chickens are in the same category. So this leads me to thinking if I raise them in the garage now they're pets instead of "farm animals" but I'm not sure if that'd be safe for them to not get sunlight and everything. What are your thoughts? The nice thing is that it stays a pretty constant temp all year since it's below ground and we can run a fan on them for airflow.


----------



## Megaputz (Feb 4, 2013)

Yes... Just keep it small and clean so you don't draw attention to yourself

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K1sEpGxeTsg[/ame]


----------



## jrieds (Dec 8, 2013)

I plan on only having one buck and one doe, my biggest concern is that our bedroom is right above the garage so I want to make sure they don't make our room smell gross. We also don't have any windows in our garage and can't leave the door open because of the mice. I could open it a couple times a day to exchange the air but that's about the best I could do.


----------



## redneckswife (May 2, 2013)

My biggest concern would be the Ammonia produced by the urine with no air circulation. The build up of Ammonia for the buns could lead to issues(respiratory and of course watering eyes that burned).

Is there any louvered ducts on the side of the garage for air? Maybe one on each side?


----------



## jrieds (Dec 8, 2013)

No there's no garage ventilation at all...we own a duplex so our garage shares a wall with our tenants garage, the back goes into our laundry room, the other side is basically underground so there's no place for ventilation except the garage door itself.


----------



## Caprice Acres (Mar 6, 2005)

Install some form of good ventilation in the form of a fan or something. Poor ventilation is not good for animals and may lead to buildup of odors. I find rabbits to be nearly odor free in our barns, but none of our systems allow PANS, which STINK! Our cages allow it to drop on the ground (sand), and our new system will have slanted drops and gutters so we can push the poo into cement tubs - Mind you, our new rabbitry will be 40 holes.  In any case, situations which allow urine and feces to sit together such as a pan, seem to smell.


----------



## bassmaster17327 (Apr 6, 2011)

You have close to an acre so why don't you build a small shed to keep them in, you could also make a hutch and put privacy fence around it. The shed would be better so that someone can just look over it and see the rabbits


----------



## Fire-Man (Apr 30, 2005)

Alot of Rabbiteries are indoor and use regular lights----rabbits never see the sun. I know someone that raised rabbits in a spare bathroom----3 cages over the tub. It can be done---it just requires alot more cleaning----more often cleaning----a different set-up. 

I got a friend that raised rabbits in his back yard big time in town---6 tenths acre lot--with neighbors to the sides and behind him-----totally against the Rules of where he lived. He would have 50 to 75 most of the time. He did have up a 6ft privancy fence. He cooked 3 rabbits per week average from his rabbitery.


----------



## fullof?? (Jul 17, 2013)

I would have some vents installed if nothing else. Something like a few good bathroom fans?? I keep mine in a shed currently but am thinking of moving them to cellar basement. My setup is pretty much stench free except when I was sick and not feeling well enough to clean it every day, after a few days my shed was starting to smell. It all has to do with cleaning frequently and thoroughly and ventilation.


----------



## fullof?? (Jul 17, 2013)

And as far as being in town goes. My buddy has about 40 rabbits and 6 chickens in town on a half acre. He lives next to a university and his neighbors are now joining him with raising.


----------



## Caprice Acres (Mar 6, 2005)

Usually rabbits are exempt from the 'livestock' classification. Depends on your area.


----------



## rabbitgeek (Mar 22, 2008)

Check with the County Ag extension and ask them about classification for rabbits. This may not matter with however the zoning is on your property.

We raised them in a garage. We had roof vents. Need to be sure to have good ventilation in the summer. Need some windows to open up for air.

Have a good day!


----------



## jrieds (Dec 8, 2013)

Thanks guys!

As for building a shed I think that would be cost prohibitive for us right now. The idea is to raise rabbits so we have a cheap white meat source so I want to do it as economically as possible. We actually do have a shed on our property but it's very poorly made, has NO vents currently and since we don't have a basement it's pretty full of our stuff.

Where we live rabbits are considered farm animals so we can't have them unless we own 2 acres. The zoning gal did say though that someone would have to complain for it to be an issue, and even then they would have to come out and investigate, give us a chance to fix it, then fine us if we refused. So really it might be one of those situations where I just do it and hope no one complains, I can't imagine what they would have to complain about. I'll butcher them in the garage probably so the neighbor girls don't see a bunch of cute little bunnies being killed.

Is ventilation important to keep them cool or for the smell? Because it's mostly underground the garage stays pretty cool in the summer so I'm not worried about that. We can always just stick a box fan on them too, but that doesn't help with air exchange. 

Megaputz posted that video, I could do a similar design but put kitty litter under the cages so it can just get scooped out. I would think that would help a lot with the smell wouldn't it?

I'm torn if I should start in the garage and see how it goes, or if I should just do it outside and see what happens. It's literally going to be 2 rabbits and one litter at any given time so it should be pretty low key regardless of where it is.


----------



## GraceAlice (Jun 7, 2013)

The ventilation is not only for the smell but so the ammonia from their urine doesn't build up and, in serious cases, burn their eyes. It's much, much healthy for their little bunny lungs too.


----------



## rabbitgeek (Mar 22, 2008)

The upside is that it is so nice to have a roof and a floor to work with in bad weather. I used to butcher the rabbits n the garage as well.

Have a good day!


----------



## Westexas (Apr 10, 2013)

We have to have ours in an air-conditioned building due to the heat. We use dog crates with pans, and litter boxes which are dumped once a week. Paper litter makes GREAT garden compost!! They trained themselves to the boxes w/o any fuss. Just a thought; we only have 3, but they are Flemish Giants!


----------



## farmerj (Aug 20, 2011)

jrieds said:


> So I just called the county zoning person to make sure I can raise rabbits on my property, I figured of course I can but I might as well verify to avoid the $200 fine. Apparently you can only have farm animals if you have at least 2 acres and then it's only 1 per acre. Unfortunately our lot is just .8 acres. Their logic is if you have 2 acres you can own 2 horses, or 2 chickens, or 2 rabbits, or 2 cows, etc. It seems ridiculous that horses/cows and rabbits/chickens are in the same category. So this leads me to thinking if I raise them in the garage now they're pets instead of "farm animals" but I'm not sure if that'd be safe for them to not get sunlight and everything. What are your thoughts? The nice thing is that it stays a pretty constant temp all year since it's below ground and we can run a fan on them for airflow.



Can you, yes, my in-laws do. My SIL rises them in cages in a small garden shed too. The mudroom between the house and garage are used by her parents. Reeks to high heaven too of ammonia. Gaging strong too.


Is it legal where YOU are, only you can determine that. They both live in town too. Been raising rabbits for better than 40 years there too.


----------



## DamnearaFarm (Sep 27, 2007)

Could you possibly install a few vents in the garage door? An easy DIY project....if you can scavenge the vent material (could just be gridwork or anything that permits air and keeps rodents out, really) it would be cheap too. That, coupled with a box fan or two should circulate air well. Also, I'd go with one buck and two does, that should give you a good supply without a lot of downtime.


----------



## Taylor R. (Apr 3, 2013)

Rabbits do not fall into the 'no farm animals' clause in our little town, thankfully.

Since rabbits don't make much noise, they won't be running across the neighbor's yards or making themselves neighborhood menaces in general, I'd think you'd be pretty safe. As long as you kept everything clean to keep them from getting super smelly, I can't imagine anyone would complain.


----------



## Jack Burton (Aug 11, 2013)

jrieds said:


> So I just called the county zoning person to make sure I can raise rabbits on my property, I figured of course I can but I might as well verify to avoid the $200 fine. Apparently you can only have farm animals if you have at least 2 acres and then it's only 1 per acre. Unfortunately our lot is just .8 acres. Their logic is if you have 2 acres you can own 2 horses, or 2 chickens, or 2 rabbits, or 2 cows, etc. It seems ridiculous that horses/cows and rabbits/chickens are in the same category. So this leads me to thinking if I raise them in the garage now they're pets instead of "farm animals" but I'm not sure if that'd be safe for them to not get sunlight and everything. What are your thoughts? The nice thing is that it stays a pretty constant temp all year since it's below ground and we can run a fan on them for airflow.


I would double check with the county as most don't consider rabbits as agricultural animals. 

Don't ask about bunnies in specific, just ask for a list of animals considered ag. If they truly have bunnies on the list that would pretty much knock out the local FFA kids from participating each year with a couple of rabbits.


----------



## Megaputz (Feb 4, 2013)

jrieds said:


> Thanks guys!
> 
> Is ventilation important to keep them cool or for the smell? Because it's mostly underground the garage stays pretty cool in the summer so I'm not worried about that. We can always just stick a box fan on them too, but that doesn't help with air exchange.
> 
> ...


Venting is more for the smell. Depending on the season and temps inside the coop it could be for cooling too. A cheap exaust fan can help create negitive pressure.
Plastic wrap any surfaces that may get peed on. The poo doesn't smell really it's the urin and amonia and once that seeps into wood.
If you could make poo slides and throw a tote under to catch the pee/poo/hay and just lug that away to compost.
Think of train cars and the 'chute' under the coal cars









Do a search at home depot/lowes for "FRP".
Or go to the local gas stations and ask them for their old ad boards. They're normally 2'x4' and are made of corrugated plastic.

Have no doubt you could raise rabbits in your home, basement or garage and keep it clean with little or no smell. 

A couple of 2'x3' or 2'x2' cages over a collection bin would be easy to maintain.

You may not be able to afford to build a coop but how about attaching a hutch to your existing shed or making it a standalone structure?

You could have a functional garage where you park your car and have rabbits in there. 8 or 12 sqaure feet is not that much room... that's with 2 2'x2' or 2'x3' cages. If you're breeding you may need more than two cages to seperate the kits.

Have you thought of making them http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/livestock-forums/rabbits/503781-house-rabbits.html?


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

I've found when dealing with the government, it's usually easier to get forgiveness if you are found out, than to get permission at the beginning.. .

At least if you aren't supposed to have them, if you do get called on it, they would give you time to get rid of them before fining you... 

But now that you've clued them in on the fact you want them... well....


----------



## Tinga (Jul 24, 2011)

jrieds said:


> So I just called the county zoning person to make sure I can raise rabbits on my property, I figured of course I can but I might as well verify to avoid the $200 fine. Apparently you can only have farm animals if you have at least 2 acres and then it's only 1 per acre. Unfortunately our lot is just .8 acres. Their logic is if you have 2 acres you can own 2 horses, or 2 chickens, or 2 rabbits, or 2 cows, etc. It seems ridiculous that horses/cows and rabbits/chickens are in the same category. So this leads me to thinking if I raise them in the garage now they're pets instead of "farm animals" but I'm not sure if that'd be safe for them to not get sunlight and everything. What are your thoughts? The nice thing is that it stays a pretty constant temp all year since it's below ground and we can run a fan on them for airflow.




You might want to check the ACTUAL wording and description of the word "livestock" in their text. The zoning lady MAY be right, but sometimes things get lost in definitions.
ALSO.... if you plan on raising for meat.. wasn't there a court case a bit ago a man got charged with animal cruelty because he argued with the court that he kept "pet" rabbits ( to get around such zoning laws)...... and then proceeded to eat them.


----------



## CurtisWilliams (Mar 14, 2005)

Here in Nebraska, rabbits are classed as pets, not as live stock. No limits on where they can be raised. City ordinances not withstanding. One way to find out is to apply for a feed sales tax exemption at your feed store. If the feed can be exempted, they are classed as livestock. If the feed cannot be exempted, they are classed as domestic pets. 

Either way, given the nature of rabbits, if anyone finds out and files a complaint, you MIGHT have done something to tick him/her off.

My bunnies are in my garage in hanging cages. Other than the people that I personally tell, no one knows about them. When in doubt, a little subtley goes a long way.


----------



## viper125 (Nov 19, 2013)

Im in with the dont ask dont tell. They always give warnings and time if you are unaware and not hurting any one. I grew up in a town where no chickens or rabbits what so ever was allowed. But as long as i can remember people had them. And lots of them. Trick is never ---- off the neighbors. My choice of a good neighbor is one i never hear much unless its friendly conversation. Even as a hunter with permission on property i found its best no one sees or hears me much. I have good neighbors who will talk or help. I feel its my responsibility not to invade their space. Then i fine the once in a while noise or what ever dosest affect any one.


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

We raised rabbits and chickens in the near north suburbs of Chicago. Only had a few hens, no rooster, of course. Rabbits were outside, in cages against the garage. All were quiet and we kept them very clean, so no smells.

No one knew, except for one delightful neighbor lady who simply loved the feel of a still-warm egg against her cheek.


----------



## rabbitgeek (Mar 22, 2008)

Yes, be sure to keep it very clean in the city. Smells and flies are reasonable causes for complaints by neighbors.

Have a good day!


----------



## jrieds (Dec 8, 2013)

Here's the plan for now, subject to change of course.

I am going to hang 4 (30"x36") cages in a 2x2 square from my garage ceiling and have a corrugated plastic ramp under each one leading to a piece of gutter with some form of litter it in it so all the excrement slides down the ramp into the gutters for easy cleaning.

I will open the garage door at least twice a day to exchange the air a bit when I go to feed/water them. There's just no simple way of putting a vent in the garage so that'll have to work. If they don't seem to be doing well, start to smell, etc then I will just have to move them outside. Keeping them in the garage just ensures that water won't freeze and they won't get too hot in summer which are my two biggest concerns. Trying in the garage first will be cheaper and easier though, and if that doesn't work then I'll build a little structure for them outside.


----------



## CurtisWilliams (Mar 14, 2005)

Pony said:


> We raised rabbits and chickens in the near north suburbs of Chicago. Only had a few hens, no rooster, of course. Rabbits were outside, in cages against the garage. All were quiet and we kept them very clean, so no smells.
> 
> No one knew, except for one delightful neighbor lady who simply loved the feel of a still-warm egg against her cheek.


The occasional gift of a dozen farm fresh eggs will help mend the proverbial broken fence.


----------



## rabbitgeek (Mar 22, 2008)

One more thing we did was to put plastic all over the garage walls and under the cages to keep urine spray and poop spillage under control. The goal was to be able to leave no trace when we moved the rabbits out.


----------



## jrieds (Dec 8, 2013)

rabbitgeek said:


> One more thing we did was to put plastic all over the garage walls and under the cages to keep urine spray and poop spillage under control. The goal was to be able to leave no trace when we moved the rabbits out.


That's something else I've been thinking about, I'll make sure to cover the walls, definitely don't want rabbit pee soaking into the drywall. Would spray guards at the bottom of the cages work? Do only the bucks spray urine or do the does as well?


----------



## rabbitgeek (Mar 22, 2008)

Bucks will spray. Some does will too. Spray guards help but some rabbits will spray the guards then rub themselves in it. 

I also put plastic under the cages to prevent urine and liquid spills from soaking into the concrete.


----------



## countryfied2011 (Jul 5, 2011)

Here is a link that shows tons of rabbit homes/pens. Lot of great ideas

http://www.saveafluff.co.uk/housing-photos


----------



## redneckswife (May 2, 2013)

countryfied, all I can say is wow..now those are some play areas


----------



## countryfied2011 (Jul 5, 2011)

redneckswife said:


> countryfied, all I can say is wow..now those are some play areas


aren't they though....lol I see a lot of great ideas, I found that site on Pinterest.


----------



## Nathanaf8388 (Oct 25, 2013)

I keep some of mine in the garage I have good ventilation. In summer time but in winter I shut it up more tightly I use ag lime you absorb the urine and it does a good enough job for me


----------



## Dutchie (Mar 14, 2003)

jrieds said:


> So I just called the county zoning person to make sure I can raise rabbits on my property, I figured of course I can but I might as well verify to avoid the $200 fine. Apparently you can only have farm animals if you have at least 2 acres and then it's only 1 per acre. Unfortunately our lot is just .8 acres. Their logic is if you have 2 acres you can own 2 horses, or 2 chickens, or 2 rabbits, or 2 cows, etc. It seems ridiculous that horses/cows and rabbits/chickens are in the same category. So this leads me to thinking if I raise them in the garage now they're pets instead of "farm animals" but I'm not sure if that'd be safe for them to not get sunlight and everything. What are your thoughts? The nice thing is that it stays a pretty constant temp all year since it's below ground and we can run a fan on them for airflow.


Doesn't seem like much of a quality of life for those rabbits.


----------

